# Sears double insulated router



## dan schafer (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi All 
I just found this great forum (my first post) and need some assistance. I just inherated a Sears Craftsman Double Insulated router with table and no bits or cutters. I would like to get a set of decent bits for it so I can attempt to make my own picture frames. Will any bit marked as 1/4" shank work? The manual says "COLLET" 1/4" is that the same as a shank? I looked on ebay for these bits and I am overwhelmed by how many there are for sale. There are like 80 piece sets going for $15.00 (are those crap?). Any suggestions on what to look for with respect to decent quality? Also if anyone knows of a good link or past post for makeing picture frames with a router it would be appreciated.
Danny in Cleveland


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi, Danny: Welcome to the forum. The collet is the part that you tighten down to hold the bit in the router. Some Sears routers will only take 1/4" router bits.
Better routers willl take both 1/" and 1/2" bits. However, if you are only doing picture frames you may not need the heavy duty bits. Those sets you see real cheap are usually not worth the price no matter how cheap. You should only buy carbide bits since they will last a lot longer than steel bits. Bits are like everything else you get what you pay for. Those sets usually contain bits that you'll probably never use.
You can buy about six or eight bits of better quality, and you will use them all the time. Three straight bits, a bit with the bearing on the bottom, about 1/2" diameter.
And some round over bits 1/8 1/4 3/8 inch. Aogee bit and a roman ogee bit may help with picture frames. Good bits can be obtained from Freud, CMT, Bosch, Whiteside, 
and Infinitytools.com. I have bought a lot of bits from Infinity and they are less expensive than the others but they are made in the US and are a reliable company.
Hope this helps you out.. Woodnut65


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Danny, and welcome to the router forums.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Danny, visit your Cleveland Woodcraft store. All the stores have great people who love woodworking. They can show you a selection of different brands of bits to fit your router. There is nothing like a hands on explanation of the routers parts and how to adjust them.


----------

